# Carter Bros coaches and Live Steam 4-4-0s



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Another Auz friend of mine was after a good coach set for his new Accucraft SPC (red) 4-4-0. After discussions about using the larger and later era AMS coaches, he decided to stick to his desires for a set of duck billed 1870s Carter Bros coaches...only problem is, many a live steamer enjoy steaming and running, but working with wood kits is not something he does a lot of. Therefore he asked if I could build up the set of 4 kits for him. These are the Carter bros kits I developed for the MLS Carter Bros Masterclass a couple of years back, which we then upgraded with the help of Doug Bronson for realease as a kit for the market. My friend purchased two coaches, a combine and a full baggage. The kits arrived about a month before the Great Southern Steam up here in Melbourne, so I cracked the whip to get one or two of the coaches built in time for the big show. He was coming down from the country with red SPC 4-4-0 under arm to light her up for the first time and I really wanted at least one of the cars to be ready.

Due to the time constraints, I decided to build the coach and full baggage first...these being the kit needing the most time, with the kit needing the least (the Baggage car is real easy to build, with no seats etc needed!, while the coach has full interior, seats and put belly stove). Decals beautifully done by Stan Cedarleaf.

I got the two cars done just in time with the paint still wet when going out to the steam up. Here are some photos of the cars at home just before setting off for the steam up:









































































The above shots taking with my live steam NCNG 4-4-0.

Here they are running at the Great Southern Steamup with the Red SPC 4-4-0....now to get the other two cars built up to complete the set of 4.




























Enjoy,
David.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful work David


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

A real Bobby Dazzler, David! But no surprise coming from you. More please!


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

Beautiful work! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They look real!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That's terrific David!! The cars and loco(s) look great together!









Wanna build my kits? hehehe


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
A great looking train. Thanks for sharing. 
Mike


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Just gorgeous work, David! Please don't be shy about posting _any_ pix of your work! (After Rick sends me my styrene passenger car, I've _got_ to get one of Doug's baggage cars







)


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Woolard on 10/27/2008 10:36 PM
Just gorgeous work, David! Please don't be shy about posting _any_ pix of your work! ...



Agreed. We can never get enough of your portfolio, David!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW!! That's fantastic work, David!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks just like they wheeled out the coaches at the California Railroad Museum in Sacramento. very realistic, having seen the real ones these are modeled after. i want to step into them and have a seat.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave
Any other photos of the big Aussie steamup?


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Grief Mate! You do work fast and do a fantastic job to boot!. I would still be looking over the instructions. You deserve a case of IBC Root Beer for this one. 
Noel


----------

